# Duck Huntin Questions



## dinstaar (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm new to the area and wanted to know a few things about 
duck hunting in North Dakota. How long is the season. What are the limits on water fowl besides duck. How much does a out of town pass cost. And are there any outfitters near the minot area? Thanks


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Welcome to ND! What area are you in?

Luckily there's no "out of town pass", you're allowed to hunt state-wide as a resident. Don't worry about outfitters, you can find good hunting on your own without one.

During regular season you can shoot 3 Canada geese, 2-3 cranes (2 east and 3 west of 281), 20 light geese and 2 specks. Oh yeah, the limit on coots is 15. :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Minot area is a great place to hunt waterfowl.If you have decoys you don't need a guide.Out of town pass????


----------

